

Campingspot, an experimental map for camping around the world - joxer92
http://www.campingspot.me/

======
lovek323
Awesome. I spend a lot of time camping and the books I use to discover new
places are often out of date with directions that only the seasoned explorer
could follow.

------
gazrogers
I'm getting nothing but a blank screen?

~~~
joxer92
how are you seeing the page?

~~~
gazrogers
I'm trying to view it on Mac OS 10.6.8 with Chrome 24.0.1312.52.

